# 1648G3 in Charlotte NC



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

hello from Charlotte, NC

Got a deal on a FB Market place boat

1999 1648G3, trailer, fish finder, trolling motor, 1998 Yamaha 4 stroke 25, misc seats and what not

Previous owner got scammed from a CLIST mechanic and stole his carb/intake so bought it without ever starting it

Already repainted the entire boat and piecing it back together how I want

and then the issues started, previous owner must of had an impeller explode cause I lost all cooling on the maiden voyage after 6 miles in, found broken impeller pieces in the thermo and while doing so broke a bolt, then decided to take the exhaust cover off and broke more bolts but found more rubber pieces in the outlet of the tell tail

now it’s at the mechanic getting the bolts removed since the most likely have to remove the power head and I didn’t want to cause myself more headaches or future issues, plus they can do a once over on the parts I had to install myself and tune it

pics of my build below


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)




----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

eberin said:


> hello from Charlotte, NC
> 
> Got a deal on a FB Market place boat
> 
> ...


In hindsight, I always find it one of my #1 maintenance jobs is to replace the impeller, that way you know exactly what you have in the cooling dept.


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

The Fin said:


> In hindsight, I always find it one of my #1 maintenance jobs is to replace the impeller, that way you know exactly what you have in the cooling dept.


oh I did! These impeller pieces were from the previous owner, I inspected the water pump at home and changed the impeller, I think there is blockage internally but I’m letting the shop handle that or something bigger who knows. That’s what you get for buying used.


----------



## Yoshi21 (Jul 28, 2021)

welcome!


----------



## PGolz (Feb 19, 2020)

Good looking boat! Will serve you well once its all figured out!


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Ken at Pro Outboard fixed it right! Located in lake Wylie SC

Nice to finally get out on the water


----------



## PGolz (Feb 19, 2020)

eberin said:


> Ken at Pro Outboard fixed it right! Located in lake Wylie SC
> 
> Nice to finally get out on the water
> View attachment 186335


That's where I learned to boat and where I took my first jon boat to fish! Enjoy the ride!


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Decided on the deck material, was going to do dri deck but I liked the “seadeck” material

also motor is back fixed and already hit ground so I’m breaking the boat in nicely! Just the
Skeg and it was sand (thankfully)


----------



## connecd0 (Nov 1, 2021)

eberin said:


> View attachment 185239
> View attachment 185240
> View attachment 185241
> View attachment 185242
> ...


Sweet


eberin said:


> Decided on the deck material, was going to do dri deck but I liked the “seadeck” material
> 
> also motor is back fixed and already hit ground so I’m breaking the boat in nicely! Just the
> Skeg and it was sand (thankfully)
> ...


sweet rig!


----------



## PGolz (Feb 19, 2020)

Deck looks good! Boat will serve you well


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

The “poling platform” worked amazing, even with the temporary strap downs

like I can remove it and put the seats back


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

Added an extra tilt and trim switch so I don’t have to move my hand and turn to use the tiller handle switch, so much easier to use on the fly!

made a connector to avoid cutting into the wires so I can remove if ever needed to sell, looks bunk but first time making a connector, works perfect!

Have the ability to use tilt n trim while on the platform to with the extra length cable

props to everyone that can have clean electrical systems, from this boat to my converted enclosed trailer to “tear” drop trailer, clean electrical work is hard and tedious


----------

